# What is a good processor?



## neil a thomson (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,

Sorry for the lame noob question but I'm just setting out on my journey to building a comp from scratch and I haven't really got a clue about anything.

I have seen a P4 extreme edition 3.4GHz processor that has 8MHz front side BUS speed and 2MB L3 cache with a mother board that supports 4GB DDR RAM and and I was wondering if it was any good.

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=B-P434GWNV-K2&cat=MBB&cpc=MBBbsc

I have heard that DDR2 RAM is better and is the norm to go for. Also should I go for a dual core processor? What is the difference?

Thanks

Neil


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

I would suggest that you start with something like this unit:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Description=e6400&x=13&y=30


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

The difference between a single core and dual core are very big, but it lehmans terms; one is basically two processors in one, the other is obviously a single processor. Dual core processors are better due to the more load they can obviousley handle - it'll basically be a breeze for you to run say a graphics intense game on one core and burn CD's or use a program such as PSP with great ease. Lets just leave it at that, it's pointless going all technical 

Basically it's easier to multi-task without lag!

DDR2 is obviously better than it's counter-part the DDR. You can only use DDR2 modules if your motherboard supports the use of DDR2, if it doesn't, then it will be a no-go.


----------



## neil a thomson (Jan 25, 2007)

So basically if you want a good CPU go for a dual processor and get it with a motherboard that supports DDR2 RAM.

But... dos the processor speed not matter in this case, for example...

Which is better, a single core processor with speed 3.4GHz, or a dual core processor with 2.13GHz speed?

Does it work that there are two 2.13GHz processors? and do they work together? so you can have both proccessors running a SUPER high graphics game?

Also why are they so damn expensive :'( £100 for a processor! I'm on a budget don't you know 

Thanks for help


----------



## adamb_135 (Feb 17, 2007)

Do not go with that setup if you want my opinion, while that is a good processor, i'd go with a dual core as duel cores are going to become more common and youll find yourself unable to play many new games in a few years.

as for the motherboard, it's not a very good choice, it does not have a pci-e slot (pci-e is twice as fast as agp 8x) second it only support ddr ram , which is much slower than dd2 ram. i reccomend this setup if you want a good fast computer for not too much.
cpu: http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=ADA4200CUBOX-DT&cat=CPU
(althought if you wanted you could step up to the 4600+ for 20 dollars more.)

mobo: http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=NF-M2S&cat=MBB

thats a good setup right there, tell me what you think.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

just for clarification >>>>> AGP is NOT slower than PCI express when the cards are of equal spec. However the newest released cards dont have an AGP counterpart as the AGP bus is very limited to what voltage it can take, its maxed at 50 watts if memory serves me correctly wheras the pci express offering is about to jump to 150 watts of power on the motherboard itself without the added pci express power plugs!

AGP is a fast dying technology, but not for lack of speed! the AGP suffers the lack of engineering future and expensive to build both spell death!

same is true of DDR2 memory due to its double and more latencies, DDr2 is not really faster until you get above DDR2 -800
but DDR2 is the new wave for now with DDR3 set to release soon.

but the end is coming fast for DDR * but * if you want to build a kick butt machine you can do it buying used parts that "were" the ulimtate not long ago and save alot of money too! or you can build a more up to the minute offering but with lesser specs

the big kicker is what is the budget ??????????????????


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I would definitely look at the Core 2 Duo. It will be more future proof. There are some good low, middle, and high end boards for it, so you won't have to spend a lot for good performance. And in a Core 2 Duo system, don't go for the DDR2 800 MHz RAM unless you think you will overclock. If you won't, get DDR2 533 MHz in a dual channel pair (with a CAS of 3), as that will give the 1:1 FSBRAM ratio and you won't have any bottlenecks.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Matt just gave you the BEST solution for a new system for the best budget


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

neil a thomson said:


> So basically if you want a good CPU go for a dual processor and get it with a motherboard that supports DDR2 RAM.
> 
> But... dos the processor speed not matter in this case, for example...
> 
> ...


A dual core processor of 2.4GHZ is greater than that of the same speed of single core. You know, you can get a very decent single core for very cheap now, i'm going to buy a Amd Athlon 4000+ on Friday for just £50 (new)! I won't be changing to dual core until all applications et al support all of its features, it's not really worth getting one at the moment imo - i will be upgrading my whole system in a year or so.

PCI-E is technically better than an AGP 8X (clocked at 533Mbps) due to the fact that it can handle 4GBps of bandwith going upstream and downstream, meaning a total of 8GBps bandwith at any one time - whereas AGP can handle 2.1GBps.

I wont be changing from AGP until i literally have to - i tried getting a new AGP board new and could not find anymore K8N NEO2 Platinum's or any AGP with HT technology. AGP is sadly dying fast, grr  .


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Maverick UK has some great points there. also if you dont have a board yet, I would suggest the Asrock dual sata

it can take socket 939 processors & agp and also accomodates AM2 processors with a cpu adapter and PCI express and DDR2 memory

if you go this route, much of your components can be salvaged later upgrade


----------

